# North East Cookers



## Rich Decker (Mar 22, 2006)

The organizer for the Lake Placid contest called me in a panic. He doesn't think many teams are going to compete in his contest. The entry fee is $125 and the payout for 4 KCBS categories is $7500. There is a judging school on the second being cooked by yours truly.
http://www.ilbbqf.com/index.php

Rich


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Too bad it is so far away, I would at least come for the judges training.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 22, 2006)

Just IMHO, he couldn't have chosen a worse date. I'm not aware of another comp that takes place mid-week. Any teams cooking the prior weekend surely couldn't pack up from one comp and immediately head to the next, well some could, but not the vast majority. Just my 2/100ths.


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Just IMHO, he couldn't have chosen a worse date. I'm not aware of another comp that takes place mid-week. Any teams cooking the prior weekend surely couldn't pack up from one comp and immediately head to the next, well some could, but not the vast majority. Just my 2/100ths.



That is a pretty dumb day to schedule a BBQ comp.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 22, 2006)

Boy I was really expecting to get slammed, at least there's another idiot (oh I'm sorry that was suppose to be gentleman) here who agrees with me.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been thinking of doing that one but on the web-site it seems like 
their having a hard time getting sponsers. The organizer (Tom) emailed 
me a few weeks ago  and said they would be adding alot more info to the site, but it hasn't happened yet.
I really don't want to send in an entry fee and then have a cancelation.
You can count me in _IF_ they are definately going to go through with it. If the time permits I might also be interested in the judging class.

It would be a great place to have a cook-off with all that goes on in Lake Placid on the 4th. Maybe you can get the organizers to dress up the Web-site some.


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree that the date is probably the worst they could probably come up with. I guess they have a big 4th celebration and wanted the BBQ comp to be a big part of it. I wasn't going to cook back to back this year but it looks like I'm cooking 4 weekends in July.

The payoff ,compared to the entry fee, is one of the best in the North East. I think they have plenty of sponsors, the cash is guaranteed. 

I know that some good New England teams are coming including iQue, 2nd place pork at 2005 Jack Daniels and Team Agave , !st ribs at 2005 Jack Daniels. 

Rich


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 22, 2006)

If the 4th was on a Monday it'd be a great date! This date means you have to take that extra day off! Duh!


----------

